# Vista SP1 Released



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

For everyone who has been waiting, Vista SP1 has finally been released. The link is for the standalone install, it will also start making its way to Windows Update soon.

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?FamilyID=b0c7136d-5ebb-413b-89c9-cb3d06d12674&DisplayLang=en


----------



## cclement (Mar 22, 2004)

Good news. I usually do a reformat and reinstall every year, but I was waiting for SP1. So it looks like I will be wiping Vista and doing a fresh install with SP1 this weekend.

I would love to hear of anyone else installing SP1. How'd it go?



phat78boy said:


> For everyone who has been waiting, Vista SP1 has finally been released. The link is for the standalone install, it will also start making its way to Windows Update soon.
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?FamilyID=b0c7136d-5ebb-413b-89c9-cb3d06d12674&DisplayLang=en


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This is the last bit... as soon as I can get a PC off the shelf with it installed, I'm go for a new PC! Woo hoo!


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

phat78boy said:


> For everyone who has been waiting, Vista SP1 has finally been released. The link is for the standalone install, it will also start making its way to Windows Update soon.
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?FamilyID=b0c7136d-5ebb-413b-89c9-cb3d06d12674&DisplayLang=en


Thanks for the info.  
I will wait until Windows Update picks up on this before installing.


----------



## PTravel (Oct 5, 2007)

cclement said:


> Good news. I usually do a reformat and reinstall every year, but I was waiting for SP1. So it looks like I will be wiping Vista and doing a fresh install with SP1 this weekend.
> 
> I would love to hear of anyone else installing SP1. How'd it go?


I installed it first thing this morning. It took a long time (about an hour), but it went smoothly. There were two re-boots, and the software kept me informed of where it was in the process. It's still too early to report on how well SP1 works compared to original Vista, but so far everything seems stable and, perhaps, a tad faster with considerably less disk activity.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

Yea, keep in mind if you have a slow laptop or machine the upgrade will take a long time. There is a couple reboots invloved also. 

I've been running the update for about a month and think the performance benefits, mostly for file updates and movements, is very good. That being said, beside file movement, I haven't had a problem with Vista from the start.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I pulled the Vista update tonight through Windows Update. Will wait for changes.


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

Got it last night on one of my systems runing good so far will get it on my wifes this morning.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Stuart Sweet said:


> This is the last bit... as soon as I can get a PC off the shelf with it installed, I'm go for a new PC! Woo hoo!


New HPs are avalable with Vista SP1 as of yesterday, not sure about any other vendor. I was all set to order my machine until I read about about new Intel Quad Core processors that were released. Now I'm waiting for the Q9550.


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

i was running the beta for a few weeks but was unsure
if i had the beta already installed if i would get this final
release...so i reformatted a few days ago & dl'd & installed
this last night....took right at an hour....so far no issues


----------



## 4DThinker (Dec 17, 2006)

I downloaded it today, and have succeeded in getting it installed on 3 Pcs. Each took close to the promised hour. I put the download on a CD and then copied it off to each machine's hard drive before starting. They were running pretty much at the same time, so I'd only waited about 1.5 hours before I was done. 

No problems. The only grief I'm having today is with a 4gb USB drive. It seems to freeze up whatever PC it is stuck in. Pull it out and all is OK. I'm wondering if it has an internal short. It served brief duty as a Vista speed booster, but today that machine couldn't open an explorer window until I unplugged the thing. Hmmm.

4D


----------



## chris0 (Jun 25, 2007)

If anybody is using their flat screen with their computer I'd recommend connecting a monitor to the PC before the upgrade. I used Windows Update to update my PC and kept switching back and forth between TV and the PC to check on the progress. The last thing I saw was Stage 2 of 3 at around 50%. When I went from watching TV to the PC input there was no more picture. I waited about half an hour (it had already been 40-45 minutes since it had begun) and I rebooted the PC by holding down the power button on the front. Everything seemed fine after that until I realized that there was no sound anymore. 

I uninstalled the driver for my Soundblaster X-Fi card and tried to reinstall with the newest drivers (3/14/08) from the Creative site. Crash! Computer rebooted itself, still no sound, I tried to run the setup for the SB drivers again...Crash! Computer rebooted itself, Vista on it's own detected no sound card driver upon startup and downloaded it, then prompted for reboot again. Now it's back to normal.

I don't know if my problems were due to my shutting down the computer prematurely (update history shows SP1 was installed successfully) or a Vista/SB driver issue. The issue of the lost video has happened a few times before. If the computer has updated itself in the middle of the night a couple of times and when I turn on the TV there's no video on that input. I've had to shut down and power back up using the power button on the front panel.

I have an nVidia 8800GTS hooked up to my 58" Panasonic plasma via DVI>HDMI.


----------



## 4DThinker (Dec 17, 2006)

My dell acted the same way, but it was the Dell going to sleep since there had been no keyboard or mouse activity for awhile. I tapped the spacebar on the keyboard and it woke up, continuing on with the process. After realizing the Dell might go to sleep again, I just stayed there and tapped the keyboard every 5 minutes or so. All three of the PCs I updated are working fine. There is one left, my wife's laptop. She's not quite ready to take a chance on it though. 

4D


----------



## chris0 (Jun 25, 2007)

4DThinker said:


> My dell acted the same way, but it was the Dell going to sleep since there had been no keyboard or mouse activity for awhile. I tapped the spacebar on the keyboard and it woke up, continuing on with the process. After realizing the Dell might go to sleep again, I just stayed there and tapped the keyboard every 5 minutes or so. All three of the PCs I updated are working fine. There is one left, my wife's laptop. She's not quite ready to take a chance on it though.
> 
> 4D


I thought that might be what it was each time...unfortunately I use a wireless KB and mouse. The connection seems to get lost at that point. Once the screen went dark I plugged in a wired mouse and wiggled it around but I think it was too late in the game, so to speak, for the computer to recognize it.

I guess instead of plugging in another monitor I should just plug in a KB and mouse before a big update.


----------



## DonCorleone (Jan 29, 2006)

I didn't see it in the notes, but hoping 1 of you know:

my new Vista laptop will not let me connect to my wireless router when I try the encryption. I searched the Internet and found some people with the same problem, but no 1 seemed to have a fix. The Microsoft site doesn't specifically list it.

Anyone else having this issue? Think the SP1 will fix it?


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

DonCorleone said:


> I didn't see it in the notes, but hoping 1 of you know:
> 
> my new Vista laptop will not let me connect to my wireless router when I try the encryption. I searched the Internet and found some people with the same problem, but no 1 seemed to have a fix. The Microsoft site doesn't specifically list it.
> 
> Anyone else having this issue? Think the SP1 will fix it?


Are you using wireless N? Either way, I doubht SP1 will fix it.

More then likely its a combination between your wireless drivers and your AP's firmware.


----------



## 4DThinker (Dec 17, 2006)

DonCorleone said:


> I didn't see it in the notes, but hoping 1 of you know:
> 
> my new Vista laptop will not let me connect to my wireless router when I try the encryption. I searched the Internet and found some people with the same problem, but no 1 seemed to have a fix. The Microsoft site doesn't specifically list it.
> 
> Anyone else having this issue? Think the SP1 will fix it?


I've been playing with two Toshiba laptops of my wife's. They have a little switch on them that turns on/off the wifi antenna. I didn't realize it for awhile when one would NOT connect to my router no matter how much I tried. Once I found the switch and turned it on, it was simply a matter of making sure the router would allow the PC's mac address, and that the PC knew the security code/password of the router.

So, check that the laptop's wifi is turned ON. Check that you're putting in the password EXACTLY right. No "O's" for "0's", etc. Check that your router security is the same as you've told the laptop.

Good luck.
4D


----------



## 4DThinker (Dec 17, 2006)

For what it's worth, The SP1 upgrade succeeded in my house for 3 PCs and 2 notebooks. The notebooks were both Toshiba, but different models. The PCs were a Dell, and HP, and a very rare Mustek PC.  I don't doubt that some people had major headaches with the SP1 update, but in my experience it went fine, Five times in a row. 

4D


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

I upgraded one PC yesterday and so far so good. I will be upgrading everything else this weekend.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Anyone else having problems with SUPER © after the update?

My copy stopped working after applying Service Pack 1. 

It will load but I cannot get it to convert anything, it states that there is a problem with the codec's on my system. 

Uninstalled, deleted the directory, used CCleaner to remove all registry entries, ran a repair on the codec's in the system rebooted and reinstalled, no-go.


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

Ratara said:


> Anyone else having problems with SUPER © after the update?
> 
> My copy stopped working after applying Service Pack 1.
> 
> ...


prior to SP1 i never was able to get SUPER to work...tried a couple different
times....i am hesitant to try it now as it always seemd to mess up my
codecs after an uninstall....


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I installed SP1 today, and the only problem was with the Intel ViiV server after SP1 installation completed. I tried to use ViiV to see the network, but none of the back-end services were running, so I had to reboot one more time, and then ViiV worked...


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

Had been running it for almost a month now (was one of the fortunate Ultimate owners who got the screw up enabled early), but had to redo this PC. I'm now back up to speed and got SP1 on the 19th.

As before, thankfully no issues, and this rig is running like a champ.


----------



## JcT21 (Nov 30, 2004)

got sp1 installed in 2 desktops and a laptop. no problems yet. id been running the beta since january, had no problems with that one either. right now vista is running great... so far so good


----------

